# 3 Favorites......



## lifesaver (Apr 15, 2009)

A poster is supposed to ask... for instance...

What are 3 of your favorite flowers?

then the next poster would list: 

Example: Roses, Pansys and Lilies

And after posting the three favorites the poster would ask the next question...

Example: what are 3 of your favorite scents?

I'll start with >>>  What are 3 of your favorite vegetables?

Post 3 favorite vegetables and then ask the next question.


----------



## jeninga75 (Apr 15, 2009)

Carrots, broccoli, and tomatos (I know, technically a fruit)

What are your 3 favorite cheeses?


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 15, 2009)

cheddar, colby and swiss

what are your 3 favorite places to go?


----------



## katybar22 (May 19, 2009)

the beach, out to dinner and to sleep

What are you 3 favorite drinks?


----------



## luvs (May 19, 2009)

margaritas with sugar instead of salt on the rim, fountian sprite, & blue creme soda

your 3 favorite ice cream flavors.....


----------



## lifesaver (May 19, 2009)

Banana
vanilla
black walnut

Name your 3 favorite: animals

Thanks for finding this Luvs, i forgot all about it


----------



## luvs (May 19, 2009)

that was katybar who found it, lifesaver. 

kitties, elephants, doggies.

3 forms of communication:


----------



## getoutamykitchen (May 19, 2009)

Telephone, internet and USPS

Name 3 types of bread.


----------



## luvs (May 20, 2009)

pullman, challah, brown

favorite types of sammich


----------



## katybar22 (May 20, 2009)

A Rueben, BLT and Club.

What's your favorite colors?


----------



## luvs (May 20, 2009)

PINK!, green, silver

favorite soaps


----------



## katybar22 (May 20, 2009)

bliss shock therapy (very minty cool), Tone, Palmolive dish-green (reminds me of when I was a kid)

3 favorite vacations you've taken


----------



## lifesaver (May 22, 2009)

Long Beach, California
Great Lakes, Illinoise
Billings, Montana

Name 3 favorite artists


----------



## katybar22 (May 22, 2009)

Georgia O'Keefe, Matisse and Michalangelo

favorite gemstones?


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2009)

In order of preference...

emerald, diamond, alexandrite


3 favorite ways to relax/relieve stress?


----------



## katybar22 (May 22, 2009)

massage, floating in the pool, petting my sweet yorkie

what are your 3 favorite fruits?


----------



## Cooksie (May 22, 2009)

purple grapes, green grapes, pineapple

three favorite flowers?


----------



## katybar22 (May 22, 2009)

daisy, lily and marigold

3 favorite movies


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2009)

Gone With the Wind, A Star is Born (Barbra Streisand/Chris Christofferson), Wizard of Oz

3 of the favorite cars you have owned.


----------



## GB (May 22, 2009)

Pontiac Grand Am 5 speed (favorite because it was my first car)

Jeep Wrangler (I love convertibles and man are Jeeps fun)

Nissan Altima 6 speed (My current car and my nicest car to date)

Who are your 3 favorite musicians?


----------



## katybar22 (May 22, 2009)

James Taylor, Lenny Kravitz and Carol King

your 3 favorite bands?


----------



## GB (May 22, 2009)

Phish
The Grateful Dead
Medeski Martin and Wood

Your three favorite vacation spots?


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2009)

Three favorite vacation spots?  That's easy...

     Ocracoke Island, North Carolina, Lake Elmore, Vermont and the Bavarian Inn in Shepherdstown, West Virgtinia.

Next...your favorite cookies.....


----------



## katybar22 (May 22, 2009)

Amsterdam, Turks and Caicos, San Francisco

your 3 favorite holidays?


----------



## katybar22 (May 22, 2009)

oops!!  sugar, chocalate chip w/walnuts, chessmen

Now...your 3 favorite holidays?


----------



## radhuni (May 23, 2009)

Holi, Durga Puja and Bengali New Year day.

Who are your favorite authors?


----------



## katybar22 (May 23, 2009)

Stephen King, Jonathan Kellerman and Anita Shreve

your 3 favorite smells?


----------



## Cooksie (May 23, 2009)

three favorite smells:
bacon cooking, pine sol (clean house), vanilla

your three favorite movies


----------



## radhuni (May 23, 2009)

Madhumati, Lord of the Rings, Mackenna's Gold

Your favourite time pass?


----------



## katybar22 (May 24, 2009)

computer games (like these), tv and floating in the pool

your 3 fave books?


----------



## luvs (May 24, 2009)

the diary of anne frank, a cook's tour, the enclyclopedia of cooking

favorite cookbooks


----------



## katybar22 (May 24, 2009)

Roasting, Dad's own cookbook, an old Betty Crocker I learned to cook with

3 fave kinds of apples?


----------



## luvs (May 24, 2009)

honeycrisp, granny smith, & honeycrisp again! yum.....


3 fave fruits in general.


----------



## GB (May 24, 2009)

banana, mango, strawberry

3 favorite guilty pleasure foods.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 24, 2009)

1.  Butter and sugar sandwich on white bread
2.  Foie gras with a glass of Sauternes
3.  3-year aged gouda

What are your 3 favorite memories?


----------



## luvs (May 25, 2009)

feburary when i was 15, a snow angel one winter as an adult when i saw snow!, & getting my car i used to own.

favorite appetizers


----------



## luvs (May 25, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> 1. Butter and sugar sandwich on white bread
> 
> yummmmmmm...................


----------



## katybar22 (May 26, 2009)

mussels, chili cheese fries and fried dill pickle slices

3 fave board games


----------



## lifesaver (May 29, 2009)

checkers
chess
operation

3 favorite cartoons


----------



## lifesaver (May 30, 2009)

Pink Panther
Buggs Bunny
Felix The Cat

3 Favorite Songs


----------



## GB (May 30, 2009)

Harry Hood
You Enjoy Myself
He's Gone

3 favorite quotes


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2009)

paraphrasing 'cuz Im too lazy to look up the actual quotes...

attributed to Churchill: a man who is a conservative when he is young has no heart; a man who is a liberal when he is older has no head

atributted to Mark Twain: word choice matters there is a difference between lighting and the lightning bug.

Frank Zappa: don't go where the huskies go and don't you eat that yellow snow.

not sure of attribution: wherever you go, there you are (sorry, had four and had to include them all)

three reasons for not giving up...


----------



## lifesaver (May 31, 2009)

David
Gerald
Michelle

3 favorite restraunts


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Red Lobster
Red Robins
Cliftons

3 Favorite Breakfast Cereals


----------

